# I saw a leprechaun yesterday.....



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A real live one, holding a bag of gold closely followed by a Sysco rep, with the Chef bringing up the rear.

The leprechaun dangles this bag infront of me and tells me its the equivelent of 12yolks and 50% sugar. Just add 1liter (quart) of cream and your creme brulle is done! Look on his face was as if he just discovered a new way of making money. To be fair to leprechauns, this guy was well over 50, had raven black hair all spiked up in rough lengths and sporting the highlight of his wardrobe, 18"long pointy-toed emerald green shoes with buckles! I was so taken in by the shoes that I forgot to check if his belt matched them.

The sysco rep explained that the gentleman was from a local egg company and they were both getting industry feedback on this fine new product, and what did I think?

Well, I explained, I was very familiar with "x" 's products and was happy with the frozen pasteurized yolks in the 2 ltr packaging with only 10% sugar. I used this product not only for brulles, but for icecream, mousses, tirimisu, genoise sponges, and a multitude of other recipies. This new product was geared to only one desert, and would be just one more specialized item on my inventory, and if I did want to use it for other stuff, I'd have to recalibrate all my recipies and adjust for sugar. Perhaps for a more "streamlined" customer?

They gave the bag to me anyway....

Chef hangs back for a second. I ask him how much is sugar, what, a buck forty, buck forty two a kg? And this crap is 50% sugar? Good thing you've got me on salary, you just spent five bucks of my time time giving them "industry feedback"

Why can't I just drink green beer like everyone else on St. Paddy's day?

Gawd! I hate sysco, and leprechauns too.....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy day after St Paddys Foodpump.. 

Its been ages since I have been on this site...

I am still at the food factory and loving it... 

I work 9-5 Mon-Fri and my weekends are mine to sew like a madwoman


----------

